# Trench Drain Work



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Had a place where the trench drain was loose from the floor. Water and grease got under it for years.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Bet that smelled nice.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep smelled real good. I have smelled a lot worse. Tile guy coming out tonight to finish up.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was always taught to use 1/2" plywood around its perimeter. Wonder how bad they are?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I do not miss working in greasy commercial kitchens. They are about the worst smelling thing we do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I was always taught to use 1/2" plywood around its perimeter. Wonder how bad they are?


Why the plywood?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks good Ron but with my luck, I would've kicked the jack over. Jack stands.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Why the plywood?


I don't know if I ever asked. I was there to do and not ask questions. I figured there was a good reason and left it at that. I haven't installed one since my first year.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Looks good Ron but with my luck, I would've kicked the jack over. Jack stands.


When we got to the job we were suprised that the tilt kettle was not moved. The tilt kettle is hard wired, so the options where to stradle it over the trench or jack it up. That jack has a v-groove top instead of a flat top (my sprinter jack) and it fit perfect in the slot of the uni-strut. After we jacked it up to get the legs clear of the trench drain, we shook it bump the jack to check for stability and it was not going anywhere.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do not miss working in greasy commercial kitchens. They are about the worst smelling thing we do.


There is a lot worse than grease , try replacing trench drains around dairy coolers . Much worse than grease any day.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine was floor drains in a chicken processing plant. Yuck!


----------

